# problem during setup android



## kingkong860 (Dec 21, 2011)

i put this order
C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller
failed to connect to server

how i can solve this


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

You either don't have your novacom drivers installed correctly, or your Touchpad isn't in bootloader mode (BIG USB logo), or the USB cable you are using is flakey, or your computer can't output the correct amound of juice to the USB port.

Verify that you are in bootloader mode
Verify that the novacom drivers are loaded correctly (reload if necessary)
Use the provided USB cable and do not use a USB hub
Unplug all of the other USB devices you may have plugged into this computer
Try rebooting both devices 
Try, try again.

If that still doesn't work, try it on a different computer or try with a different USB cable.


----------

